

Columbus Was (Not) the First to Cross The Atlantic - pknerd
http://lostislamichistory.com/columbus-was-not-the-first-to-cross-the-atlantic/

======
dalke
"The important part of this account is the existence of an Arabic speaker
among the natives, indicating that there must have been more unrecorded
contact between the Arab world and the Americas."

Or the account is incorrect. Just like Coronado's "Seven Cities of Cibola" was
incorrect, or how Plato's allegory of Atlantis was treated as history. Or
perhaps how the Kensington Runestone "proves" that Scandinavian explorers made
it to Minnesota.

"Early Spanish explorers and pirates recorded abandoned cities in Brazil that
had inscriptions identical to the language of the Mandinka (the people of
Mali). More inscriptions in the Mandinka language were found in the United
States as well."

Um. No.

Yes, there were abandoned cities. But no, they weren't colonized from Africa
any more than space aliens helped built the pyramids. It isn't even internally
consistent. In less than 200 years, and even with 2,000 ships (giving what,
100K people?), how did they built cities in Brazil and get up to the US. Did
they walk through the Darien gap and the Aztec Empire, or did they have boats
that could make it all the way there, but not back to Mali?

This web site is mythologizing history to bolster support for Islam. There's
no need to fake history. Real Islamic history is impressive enough that it
doesn't need to be tarnished by lies.

